# Airlocks



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Someone asked me how to deal with an airlock on an L1. Always being plumbedin I have never experienced one. So, I scratched my head and thought about it a while. Does turning it off and letting it cool right down, fill up and turn back on and pull a. It through, or have I got it wrong!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As in the group isn't heating properly?

There's a video on youtube showing how to use a spanner on the nut on the group to release the air, much like bleeding a radiator. The only problem is you need one with that has a certain angle and quite a small body or it's impossible to actually turn it. I haven't managed to aquire one yet...

I've dealt with it by pulling the lever down with no PF and draining around ~200ml of water before releasing it (really carefully obviously as no load), let the pump kick in, let the element kick in, then do it once more, then leave it for 15 mins and the group is hot again. You may have to do this again a day or two later, but then it should clear it.

If you meant just before the pump then I'm not sure, I think there is something on the Londinium forum about that.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ta,, I just thought about it and realised I did not know


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's the method for the L-R.

Switch the hot machine off.

Drain all the hot water from the h/w tap.

Fill the water reservoir.

Turn the machine on with the steam valve open.

Once the pump stops filling the boiler and starts heating, and with the steam valve still open, pull the lever down allowing the water to drain into a large jug.

The flow may be turbulent to start with.

Take the lever back up (careful!) then repeat 2 or 3 times.

Allow to heat for 45 minutes to 1 hour.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Presumably then, thats the same methodology for the L1? If so, useful info, many thanks


----------

